# Schrick 3.2 24v VR6 272/272 cams now available



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Just a heads up for any 3.2 owners.
Schrick now has 272/272 camshafts available for both the MK4 and MK5 R32 as well as the Audi TT, A3 and the EOS, Touareg, Phaeton and Porsche Cayenne.
Here is the thread with the specs and info-
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4583357

I've already ordered mine as have several other people. It will be interesting to see what the gains are on both generations!!
- Josh http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

